

Show HN: JukeTube – YouTube in Polymer - zeusk
http://zeusk.github.io/JukeTube/

======
zeusk
Hi HN!

Last week I attended a hackathon organised by the local GDG (for polymer).
Well me being a back-end developer mostly - this was my first project that
required some actual design and this is what I came up with during the last
weekend:

A Jukebox for youtube, Design looks good but functionality is still a bit edgy
around - search doesn't work - things are finicky etc.. but feedback would be
welcome for me to decide wether I should continue working on it or not.

[http://zeusk.github.io/JukeTube/](http://zeusk.github.io/JukeTube/)

~~~
rick95g
UI looks good, you've got some real work left for functionality though.. Also,
congrats on your first awesome design!

